# x1800GTO+Cat6.7s=No go?



## Lead Head (Jul 31, 2006)

I've got a problem with ATi tool. Im using the latest beta (.25 b14(i think)), but ATi tool does not allow voltage change, temp montering, current montering, fan speed control, voltage change,etc...and i have to put the artifact scanner on older more compatible method to stop it the scanner showing artifacts at stock. Any ideas?


----------



## Lead Head (Aug 1, 2006)

anyone..?


----------



## pt (Aug 1, 2006)

Atitool doesn't work very good with the X1800GTO cards, for monitoring temps, fan control, volltage control, and overclock use overclocker.exe, and Rivatuner

PS: i just use Rivatuner to change the fan speed and check temps, this card has enough power for me in it's stock values, if you want to use ATITOOL flash your card to a xl/xt/xt pe to have control of fan, voltage, etc.


----------



## Lead Head (Aug 1, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Atitool doesn't work very good with the X1800GTO cards, for monitoring temps, fan control, volltage control, and overclock use overclocker.exe, and Rivatuner
> 
> PS: i just use Rivatuner to change the fan speed and check temps, this card has enough power for me in it's stock values, if you want to use ATITOOL flash your card to a xl/xt/xt pe to have control of fan, voltage, etc.



I use that to, i just wish overclocker had a wider range of voltages


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 1, 2006)

You could flash to XL or XT(PE) if you really want to use ATI Tool. Just make sure you're going to be flashing to the right card...


----------



## Lead Head (Aug 1, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> You could flash to XL or XT(PE) if you really want to use ATI Tool. Just make sure you're going to be flashing to the right card...




Theres an x1800XT PE?


----------

